# Solving Herbicide Damage Mysteries



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ken Ferry on using clues to solve herbicide damage.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/burn_notice_how_to_solve_herbicide_damage_mysteries/


----------

